# Opinions on Corey Wayne?



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

I'm looking to purchase my next book to add to my collection of relationship "advice" library that currently consists of "His Needs, Her Needs", "No more Mr. Nice Guy", and "Verbal Jujitsu" I've also read a book entitled Modern Bushido, which is more along the line of general "be a superior man" advice.

So, really...I'm looking for anything--book, podcast, or youtube video--that offer good life or relationship advice. I'm currently focusing on Corey Wayne because I've been recommended him by at least one person here, and his book gets amazing reviews on Amazon.

So, I'll open up the floor to you. Have you read/seen his material? What do you think?


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Have you viewed all of his Youtube videos? He seems alright. Just making money on people hearing what they want to hear.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

GuyInColorado said:


> Have you viewed all of his Youtube videos? He seems alright. Just making money on people hearing what they want to hear.


I agree, all these books, including the rest you have mentioned, are just from people who are trying to make money on you. I've read His Needs, Her Needs. I honestly think it wasn't all that good. You get better information here than from that lousy book.


----------



## MrNightly (Feb 6, 2017)

Best book I have ever read on relationships is, Love and Respect. https://store.loveandrespect.com/product/love-respect-book/ 

Well worth the read.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I'll throw my hat in the ring. When I got divorced I figured it was a good time to self-reflect and make some changes in my life so I did a lot of reading. Each book I read had some really good points and some things I didn't agree with, but together they helped me decide what sort of man I wanted to be as I transitioned to being single again. Together they helped me gain some clarity in my direction and helped me be more successful in life and with women. Also each book focused on different aspects of relationships and helped give me a broader perspective to evaluate. 

The first books I read were:
Surviving an affair
The game: penetrating the secret society of pick up artists
The way of the superior man
The married man sex life primer
Mating in captivity
She comes first

With those I learned a lot of things that I could have done better in my marriage (although I was a great husband overall) and also figured out some things I wanted to do better on in future relationships. I pretty much picked up the basics which was learn confidence, be successful, and be driven. They also gave me some advice on how to understand and communicate with women better. I then ran into Corey Wayne's stuff and I had already been doing about 75% of the things he recommended in his book/videos. Since my style was already so close to his recommendation I really connected well with his advice and used it to fill in some holes that I had. It was basically like he took my ideas, focused them, and filled in the gaps. His book was my favorite and all of his stuff is free online if you subscribe to his newsletter (I used my spam e-mail account to get access). My recommendation is do a lot of reading and find whichever book is most in line with the type of person you are and then do your best to be the best version of yourself that you can. If you are able to improve yourself and live up to your potential then you'll have an easy time meeting women, maintaining happy relationships, and living a meaningful life. Anyway, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Like Bananapeel, I too read many different books ranging from almost clinical (Six Pillars of Self Esteem) to more pop psych such as, No More Mr Nice Guy. There were many, many more as well. Corey Wayne's book was one the books that I read. In fact it is probably the one that I go back to whenever I need a refresher course. While his book is more along the lines of the pick up artist, some of the things that he talks about are simply every day applications of some of the high ended theories I read in other books. He talks about having confidence, being yourself, having a life. mostly just taking women of the pedestal some of us men have placed them on.
I agree with Bananapeel as well, in that making the effort to improve your self, to become the best version of you, that you can be, will go along way towards living a great life.
Some people were fortunate enough to have a mentor around, some of us were not so lucky. My understanding of myself has improved greatly with each book I read.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ynot said:


> Like Bananapeel, I too read many different books ranging from almost clinical (Six Pillars of Self Esteem) to more pop psych such as, No More Mr Nice Guy. There were many, many more as well. Corey Wayne's book was one the books that I read. In fact it is probably the one that I go back to whenever I need a refresher course. While his book is more along the lines of the pick up artist, some of the things that he talks about are simply every day applications of some of the high ended theories I read in other books. He talks about having confidence, being yourself, having a life. mostly just taking women of the pedestal some of us men have placed them on.
> I agree with Bananapeel as well, in that making the effort to improve your self, to become the best version of you, that you can be, will go along way towards living a great life.
> Some people were fortunate enough to have a mentor around, some of us were not so lucky. My understanding of myself has improved greatly with each book I read.


It's good to get others perspective on things, but just as a guide for good nuggets here and there. It's really up to you to want to improve and sometimes improving that much is not necessary, it was just that your previous relationship was with the wrong person and no matter how hard you might have tried, nothing was going to work with that person.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

My two cents:

I read "Married Man Sex Life Primer" and I thought it was VERY good (except the pseudo science chapter that talked about pumping your woman full of semen as often as possible because that's the only way you can keep her.) I also read "No More Mr. Nice Guy" and was very disappointed considered how recommended it is here. Here's that entire book in a nutshell: Don't be a doormat and don't make covert contracts with people. The end.

As for Corey Wayne, I saw a bunch of his youtube videos too. There is some good advise there you should follow but take some of it with a grain a salt. MEANING, don't follow it VERBATUM like some robot and use your own judgment depending on how the situation is unfolding. Some people treat him like the leader of some fanatical PUA cult. There's some incidences where doing what he says is gonna blow up in your face. It's a good blueprint for life, in general, however.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

jb02157 said:


> It's good to get others perspective on things, but just as a guide for good nuggets here and there. It's really up to you to want to improve and sometimes improving that much is not necessary, it was just that your previous relationship was with the wrong person and no matter how hard you might have tried, nothing was going to work with that person.


No doubt, but in my case I picked the wrong person and lived 24 years of my life with them. That isn't on her, that is on me. There was some flaw in my thinking somewhere along the way. I own up to that. The biggest flaw was that I stopped being myself to fill a role. Had I remained true to myself all along, either she would have changed her ways or she would have left earlier. Either way I would have been better off.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ynot said:


> No doubt, but in my case I picked the wrong person and lived 24 years of my life with them. That isn't on her, that is on me. There was some flaw in my thinking somewhere along the way. I own up to that. The biggest flaw was that I stopped being myself to fill a role. Had I remained true to myself all along, either she would have changed her ways or she would have left earlier. Either way I would have been better off.


You were willing to fill a role and change, she wasn't. Marriage is all about change and changing to fit each others needs. If you can't do that or don't want to do that, it's all over.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

jb02157 said:


> You were willing to fill a role and change, she wasn't. Marriage is all about change and changing to fit each others needs. If you can't do that or don't want to do that, it's all over.


Actually I was weak and did not enforce my boundaries. Marriage is about mutually benefitting each other. I allowed changes to happen that were not to my benefit for what I assumed was for the good of the relationship. I own that much. I also own the fact that I did not recognize this sooner. It isn't about assigning blame,, it is about recognizing your part in it. I now recognize failures on my part (again, not saying she was blameless in the least bit), those are the lessons I took from my marriage/divorce experience. The Cory Wayne book, NMMNG and other books gave me insight into my part of the problem.
Blame is never 100% on one side. We all have our share and in the end the only loyalty we owe is to ourselves and the only thing we owe anyone else is honesty.


----------

